# Fun iPhone X review with Photographer Chase Jarvis



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 4, 2017)

Chase Jarvis reviews the iPhone X in usual upbeat style. He knows cameras inside and out, and while he is a Nikon user first and foremost, he never bashes other brands.

He is also able and willing to hire a helicoptor to play with the phone camera as well as a pro film crew to film him. I don't know if they used a iPhone 10 to film him, my hearing is not good enough to understand everything.





https://youtu.be/AzQvOPLZ_0I


----------

